# ". . . you must install and enable a network adapter card"[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## Aleph Haz (Jul 1, 2008)

*". . . you must install and enable a network adapter card"[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*

Hello,

I recently acquired a Linksys WAG200G, and I needed to change my computer's gateway IP. When I went to my Local Area Connection's properties and selected "Internet Protocol", right-clicked, and selected its proporties, an error message came up reading "In order to configure TCP/IP, you must install and enable a network adapter card".

I setup my old router, and performed the same method above, and the same error message came up. Is there any other way to configure my gateway, or is the problem slightly more serious?

On a side note, I should say that I've also been having problems with other new hardware. For example, when plugging in an iPod or a camera, I get the new hardware wizard coming up saying that "The data is invalid".

I'm considering re-installing XP, but I thought I'd check to see the root of the problem and find out whether or not it's solvable.

Thanks,

Haz


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ". . . you must install and enable a network adapter card"[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*

Sounds like you don't have a network adapter that's recognized by Windows.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

